

Google Books settlement site - authors get $60 + 63% per book - jim-greer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/11/google-book-settlement-site-is-up-paying-authors-60-per-scanned-book/

======
jim-greer
What I don't understand about this is how the hell they are going to verify
that someone is the author (or heir) of any of millions of out-of-print books.
It's not like they can tell you to put a file named
google78027ff138ae4bd0.html up... Seems ripe for scammers.

